# distributing sound to speakers thru cable box or GoogleTV



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i was wondering if it is possible to distribute sound to a simple 2 speaker system directly through a cable box or Google TV bypassing the need for a receiver, understanding the sound quality might not be that high?

the reason i would do this is simply to have the sound coming from two different room corners as opposed to just the TV but not wanting to spend money on a receiver (this is just a bedroom).


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

See my response in your other thread.


----------

